# Orochimaru and Tsunade Doujinshi Part 5



## Sai (Apr 23, 2007)

finally part 5 is up, hopefully part 7 or 8 gonna be the last part cos its really hard and annoying to continue this...

NieA_7

for those who don't mind viewing drawing in jpeg format click the below spolier tag  



PS : i really feel like drawing elric edward of full metal alchemist now xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 23, 2007)

I really like how you made Orochimaru look in the panel where he askes Jiraiya what he wants. Jiraiya's eyes look a touch small in the panel where he starts yelling at Orochimaru. But aside from that, you did their expressions wonderfully. I think it is very sweet that you have Orochimaru actually caring about what Jiraiya thinks.


----------



## Sai (Apr 23, 2007)

I still think Orochimaru has some "human" feelings there eventhough many said Orochimaru has turned into somekind of monster with 8 tailed. I believe he must have felt lonely and sad sometimes when he is alone.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 23, 2007)

Invincible_Oro said:


> I still think Orochimaru has some "human" feelings there eventhough many said Orochimaru has turned into somekind of monster with 8 tailed. I believe he must have felt lonely and sad sometimes when he is alone.



I completely agree, I think some of the feelings from his childhood which I rambled about in my essay must have overflowed into who he is now. The series is all about a person's past making up who they are currently. Anyway, good luck with continuing the doujinshi! If anything, at least it gives you the chance to think about how to position different people with each other in ways which make sense in accordance with what's going on.


----------



## Sai (Apr 23, 2007)

well, i was a bit of disappointed with kishimoto when he killed off Orochimaru in naruto. I dont mind Orochimaru getting killed because he's a bad guy and he'll get killed anyways in the end but atleast not sasuke...XD Kishi is making Sasuke somekind of god now which i truly feel upset. A great legendary sannin defeated by sasuke a 15 years old brat...


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 23, 2007)

omg! Is A Conclusion comming up? Or is this just the begining? Join us next tiem in Orochimaru Does Something! Part 6


----------



## Ember* (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol^

Nice job Invincible_Oro, The triangle relationship was great, nice plot also, I cant wait for the next part, bring it on


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 23, 2007)

Invincible_Oro said:


> well, i was a bit of disappointed with Kishimoto when he killed off Orochimaru in naruto. I dont mind Orochimaru getting killed because he's a bad guy and he'll get killed anyways...



I'm one of those people who just assumes Orochimaru will resurface again at some point later, the idea of having Sasuke just take over instead of kill Orochimaru just leaves too much of an opening. But if he doesn't show up again, then I will be pissed. XD And yeah, I assume that when I see Orochimaru die it will be spectacular, not some meek fading out of the mind.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 23, 2007)

Yay cool as always ^^


----------



## Haku (Apr 23, 2007)

deff cool keep it up cant wait for the next one!


----------



## Shiro (Apr 23, 2007)

Yours are always awsome!!!!!!!!  nice work


----------



## Sai (Apr 23, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> omg! Is A Conclusion comming up? Or is this just the begining? Join us next tiem in Orochimaru Does Something! Part 6



hahahaha, i lol'ed at your comment. Thanks for the promotion   



Ember* said:


> Lol^
> 
> Nice job Invincible_Oro, The triangle relationship was great, nice plot also, I cant wait for the next part, bring it on



Thanks for your compliment, nice scene gonna be something funny and intimate ^^ which i've been waiting for..


----------



## Sai (Apr 23, 2007)

Haku said:


> deff cool keep it up cant wait for the next one!



thanks  part 6 should be out these few days



Shikamaru. said:


> Yours are always awsome!!!!!!!!  nice work



waaaaa shikamaru...the most intelligent shinobi in konoha, *sexy no jutsu* on ya LOL


----------



## Orochimarufan86 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jiraiya sama looks like Sai with white hair. LMFAO!!! XD
jk


----------



## RaNiS (Apr 24, 2007)

Cool, really sugoi!!!XDXDXD
Can't wait for the next part>_<


----------

